# Wtf! Lol.



## Sinnn (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello.. Who was the idiot who picked the r
Wesite registration question to verify you are not a bot? The dam thing said "Spell an d roid". I spent a whole hour typing in almost all the droid phones out there! From gsg to,nexus and finally put "yo mam" out if frustration! Then I realize it meant "Spell Android". Gaddam llama aholes! Btw... Im here cuz xda banned me.,


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

XDA ban.. nice.. I've only ever been banned from TGP. Hippies.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sinnn said:


> Hello.. Who was the idiot who picked the r
> Wesite registration question to verify you are not a bot? The dam thing said "Spell an d roid". I spent a whole hour typing in almost all the droid phones out there! From gsg to,nexus and finally put "yo mam" out if frustration! Then I realize it meant "Spell Android". Gaddam llama aholes! Btw... Im here cuz xda banned me.,


Shocker. Lol. Jk.


----------



## Sinnn (Aug 23, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Shocker. Lol. Jk.


Wut u trying to say? I keep my eye in you noob.

Btw... Why are xda mods such aholes? They ban cuz I disagreed with thus one ahole. So he threatened me and said he was going to get his mod girlfriend to ban me. Then she did! All cuz I disagreed that his mom does suk cokers! Amazing!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

welcome to the site, but let's leave the XDA crap on XDA please!


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Agreed.


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

Sinnn said:


> All cuz I disagreed that his mom does suk cokers!


Rofl! Made my day!


----------



## Sinnn (Aug 23, 2011)

So... Who hates htc pos devices?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Trying to go 0/2, huh?


----------



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

Hah my first question was something like 'how many letters are in [insert word here]?' I narrowed my eyes and figured it was being cheeky so I typed out five (or four - can't remember) and it kicked me back. Should have figured it wasn't being tricky.

meow meow supersonic meow


----------

